

Why I use Fastmail.com - darkpicnic
http://lemery.io/review-fastmail

======
four
Yes, I use FastMail, too. Who would use Gmail, when you can pay a pittance and
keep strangers the F out of your business? I pay for the performance and ease,
too. The privacy comes in the bargain. +1.

------
brongondwana
Avatar support with contacts should be coming along with CardDAV pretty soon.
I'm working on speeding up the backend for that right now.

(paragraph formatting isn't my department)

Thanks for the nice article :)

~~~
darkpicnic
Thanks for the heads up! CardDAV was a big deal for me. Thanks for
implementing it!

------
t0mislav
I chosed Zoho mail over Fastmail, but not sure if this was good idea. Webmail
is so 90s, and spam control is too agressive at Zoho. Will try today new
Fastmail webmail.

~~~
tdkl
Zoho has been a PITA for last couple days. ActiveSync push email is broken and
support is parroting the same line over and over in the forums that the
operations should be normal. It's also a half assed ActiveSync without Outlook
support and they don't have CalDAV and CardDAV as an alternative either. I
guess you get what you pay for.

------
webjames
I'm curious - i know the purpose of the blog post was not to get people to use
your referral link, but have you seen anyone sign up after reading your post?

~~~
darkpicnic
I had 3000 views of this post, out of those I've received 2 confirmed
referrals, totaling ~$9 in payouts.

Obviously, not much, but I'm still impressed I got _any_ referrals.

------
_chinchillin
I'm looking to move off of Gmail and this looks like an awesome value. Going
to try the trial but I might grab the $20 before it ends

------
artsyca
Is there a way to migrate a grandfathered apps email to this but still use the
account to access Google services like the Play store?

~~~
philtar
Just switch your MX records.

~~~
artsyca
But won't google get mixed up that I no longer use my gmail?.. I guess not
hey?

------
known
Registrant Name: Admin Domain Registrant Organization: Outblaze Limited
Registrant Street: Unit 411-415, Cyberport 1 Registrant Street: 100 Cyberport
Road Registrant City: Hong Kong Registrant State/Province: Registrant Postal
Code: NA Registrant Country: Hong Kong Registrant Phone: +852.25341222
Registrant Phone Ext: Registrant Fax: Registrant Fax Ext: Registrant Email:
domain-admin@outblaze.com

------
general_failure
+1 for "I'm their customer, not the advertisers". I am moving away from gmail
myself.

------
wodenokoto
Are there any neat things I can do with the web site functionality? Or is it
static HTML only?

~~~
darkpicnic
Static. Nice for simple blogs. Even has the ability to target a folder of
images and create a simple slideshow.

------
RexRollman
Because my needs are modest, I went with the $20 per year account and I am
quite happy with it.

------
tdkl
I wish they had a package offering between 1GB and 15GB.

~~~
christophersu
Same. I wish there were a plan that allowed use of a custom domain but had
less space.

------
duncan_bayne
+1 from another happy paying Fastmail customer :)

------
risk000
yeah fastmail rocks. I can confirm this.

~~~
zafiro17
Big fan of Fastmail and have been a customer for ten years now, with no
complaints. An example of the cool team behind it, too: I once hacked up a
Perl script that would access my Fastmail addressbook over their LDAP
interface. It was giving me trouble, and when I submitted a help ticket the
guy who answered me actually fixed the Perl on my behalf. (Not linking to the
code anymore since it's out of date, but I remember thinking, that is some
awesome customer service). Other pluses: limited file storage you can access
over webdav, a good history of communication with the customer including
interesting blog posts, family accounts that allow you to share contacts and
messages, and standards-client IMAP that means you don't need a special app to
read their mail; any IMAP client will do. This article got the big picture
right (you're the customer, not the target, etc.) but could have been more
detailed in what's provided when you are a customer.

By the way, I know they're rolling out carddav and caldav systems for calendar
and contacts, but in the meantime, the perfect partner for Fastmail in my
opinion has been Fruux, which offers caldav/carddav contacts and calendar that
syncs across any device, with similar customer service. I'm happy to pay for
both because it means I'm not tied to any particular company, even if they
back the hardware (Google/Android, Apple/iOS). Independence is worth the
money, in my opinion and experience.

